

Charles Hugh Smith - Nothing Has Changed - Artifex
http://www.oftwominds.com/blogaug10/nothing-has-changed08-10.html

======
Artifex
I posted this particularly because of point 17:

"Innovation" stays safely corralled in the realm of toys, gadgets and social
media. Real innovations in education, governance, the legal system, etc. that
threaten the status quo fiefdoms and Power Elites are smothered at birth.

What are your thoughts on this? I know that I've had this vague sense of
disappointment that the biggest, most recognizable 'innovation' we've seen
this year is the Ipad - which, let's face it, the hardware has been around for
years; it's just the slick iOS that brings it all together effectively... And
I'm not ready to view programming as innovation, necessarily.

So what are your thoughts on this? What can be done to foster some real
innovation?

